# Shows in south wales area?



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Anyone know of any shows coming up in the south wales area?

Want to go watch one but no idea when they are held / where.

cheers


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> Anyone know of any shows coming up in the south wales area?
> 
> Want to go watch one but no idea when they are held / where.
> 
> cheers


29th june BNBF welsh


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

September the 14th UKBFF Welsh Championships, Port Talbot, S. Wales....Great show.

J


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

The UKBFF Welsh Championships - as James said is on the 14th September in Port Talbot at the Princess Royal Theatre. It's easy to find - Just off the M4.

It's a great day - we've got some great guest stars, tickets are £15. If anyone wants more info, entry forms etc - ring me on 07949 349754 (10am - 6pm, if possible, please!).

See you there!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Mike Gelsei said:


> The UKBFF Welsh Championships - as James said is on the 14th September in Port Talbot at the Princess Royal Theatre. It's easy to find - Just off the M4.
> 
> It's a great day - we've got some great guest stars, tickets are £15. If anyone wants more info, entry forms etc - ring me on 07949 349754 *(10am - 6pm, if possible, please!).*
> 
> See you there!


We all know Mike sleeps from 6pm to 10am!! :thumb:

J


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

cheers for that, will definately get over for those


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

supercell said:


> We all know Mike sleeps from 6pm to 10am!! :thumb:
> 
> J


I just can't cope with the carbs after a contest diet!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the Port Talbot show is an excellant show, i will be going for the first time this year as i have a guy in the show


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> the Port Talbot show is an excellant show, i will be going for the first time this year as i have a guy in the show


paul i will see you there mate, i think im going to aim to do the show now

if not i will be there watching as alot of my mates are competing in it


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

cant wait...


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Paul - it will be great to see you at the show. But I will say to everyone, especially those that are travelling - ring me asap for tickets, they are flying out!!

I don't want those that are travelling great distances to be left outside in the lovely Welsh weather!!

Mobile is: 07949 349754.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will call you in the next week Mike


----------



## thegriffster (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not that far away in sunny (!) Bridgend.

Any idea on the rough outline for this show e.g. categories etc. Who might the guest stars be?

Griff


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

Categories

Juniors

First Timers

Inters U80kg

Inters O80kg

Bodyfitness

Ms Physique

Over 40's

Over 50's

Mr U70kg

Mr U80kg

Mr U90kg

Mr Over

Guest stars are Pete Brown, James Llewellin, Wendy McCready. I think thats about right, but im sure mike will fill in anything i might have miss out

Marc


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Pretty good Marc just 2 missed - Ms. Fitness & Classic Bodybuilding. Entries are buidling up nicely and tickets are selling fast!


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

The Wales shwo should be great. :thumb:

My good friend Wendy will be guest posing just a few weeks after her Florida Pro show and is looking awesome:thumbup1:

I'm going to be there tanning from the Saturday evening and at the Show for all you guys competing

Kx

www.showtan.co.uk


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

karenmarillier said:


> The Wales shwo should be great. :thumb:
> 
> My good friend Wendy will be guest posing just a few weeks after her Florida Pro show and is looking awesome:thumbup1:
> 
> ...


its good to know you are there takes alot of pressure off me getting my tan right :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am going to be there on the saturday night taking care of my guy so will see you at the show Karen


----------



## RbWillia6 (Aug 21, 2008)

mike can you pay on the door mate? how would can i get the tickets?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the show is sold out, although i think there are some pre judging tickets left


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the show is sold out, although i think there are some pre judging tickets left


Yes Paul's right pre-judging tickets available on the day. Night show is comletely sold out.


----------



## RbWillia6 (Aug 21, 2008)

ok cheers boys


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Paul

Look forward to seeing you there and your guy. Let me know if you want me to tan him.

I'm going to be able to put a couple of coats on the saturday evening for people that are staying over or live close by and one at the show.

If anyone wants to book a tan you can now do it book on line.

I'm also going to be tanning for the UKBFF Finals in Nottingham on the saturday and the day of the show.

Kx

www.showtan.co.uk


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

gutted i live 5 mins from there good luck all going glad your coming down this way.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

karenmarillier said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Look forward to seeing you there and your guy. Let me know if you want me to tan him.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen

it will be great to see you there, my guy steve is definatly going to come to you to get his tan i will get him to book you this week.....all my guys and girls will use your service Karen one less headache for me


----------



## karenmarillier (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Paul

Kx


----------

